# Another One Followed Me home



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Believe it's a '78, (924044) with 6 blade impeller. PO Upgraded it with a 12hp OHV Tec, and Holy Grail Chute. Paint Scheme makes it Appear Newer.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Looks like a beautiful machine! Why did he get rid of it?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sold House and Moving South


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

The 6-blade impeller must have been quite expensive for Ariens to manufacturer. Their newer machines have as few as 3 blades on the impeller. 

Is there any particular size impeller diameter that comes with the 6-blade impeller or is it a matter of a specific _Sno-Thro _model that has the 6-blade impeller?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jack...never used the six blade impeller, but got a few to fix. Would a 32 six blade be a big improvement over the older 32 clamshell 4 blade on the twin sticks?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It may be different on different models, but between my ST1032 and ST824 (both 924 series), the 6-blade impeller has a larger diameter than the 4-blade unit. It would not fit in the same housing.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Elaw...I was thinking of swapping the entire housing from a ST 10 32 to an older twin stick 32.....both have a cast iron auger gearbox, but just wondering from anyone who has used both whether or not the six blade and bigger housing is a real advantage


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sold My neighbor an older (80s) ST1032 w/6 blade inpeller. He Kicks Ass with it!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

cranman said:


> Elaw...I was thinking of swapping the entire housing from a ST 10 32 to an older twin stick 32.....both have a cast iron auger gearbox, but just wondering from anyone who has used both whether or not the six blade and bigger housing is a real advantage


It's... a little better?

It definitely throws snow farther, as you'd expect with the higher tip speed with a larger diameter impeller.

But... it's shallower (front to back) than the smaller ones, so I'm not sure the "bite" each blade takes is any greater. In other words, it may throw snow farther, but I'm not sure the amount of snow moved is much greater if at all.

There is one other hidden advantage... the larger impeller housing puts the base of the chute 2" higher. So the discharge height (height of top of chute) becomes "holy grail plus 2 inches" :smile2:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

badbmwbrad said:


> The 6-blade impeller must have been quite expensive for Ariens to manufacturer. Their newer machines have as few as 3 blades on the impeller.
> 
> Is there any particular size impeller diameter that comes with the 6-blade impeller or is it a matter of a specific _Sno-Thro _model that has the 6-blade impeller?


I have the 14" 6 blade impeller from a 926501 model (1336). It is about 3 times the price of a current 14" 3 blade impeller on a 921040 model. The diameter of the 6 blade is slightly larger than the 3 blade so I have to ensure impeller housing is cleared of snow more carefully than with the 3 blade, and its awkward. The 6 blade moves snow out the chute faster than the 3 blade which is most noticeable when small amount (1" to 2") of snow which is thrown well clear of machine, especially the wet stuff. Snow distance is increased noticeably and snow throughput (able to run a higher gear without dribble to sides) is increased. Very smooth operation in all conditions.

Several people have recommended the 6 blade, and have not heard of any problems.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Due to my health problems, I took a snow contract this winter. I received my ordered 6 blades impeller too late to install it. I borrowed my platinum SHO 30 to my brother and I had the chance to try it with the original fan. Next year I will install the 6 blades fan which now cost $200 CDN + TX. Still 1 year to wait to see the results.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

legarem said:


> Due to my health problems, I took a snow contract this winter. I received my ordered 6 blades impeller too late to install it. I borrowed my platinum SHO 30 to my brother and I had the chance to try it with the original fan. Next year I will install the 6 blades fan which now cost $200 CDN + TX. Still 1 year to wait to see the results.


Sorry to hear you are not well. You will enjoy the 6 blade fan and then you can upgrade your Platinum 30 SHO 414 cc engine to 3,900 rpm and the engine impeller pulley from 2.75" to 3.25" and enjoy the hurricane.


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

@Jackmels

Followed you home, that's funny!


----------



## Ariensboy (Apr 2, 2019)

Jack does it again!

If you were fishing, I would like to know what you use for Bait!

That chute is a dream. Congrats Jack!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

For Bait, I use Green Pieces of Paper.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I’d love to find one of those 13hp ohv motors.
Keep sharing the pics of your treasures.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Got Another 6 Blade 32" Today. The Deals are Out There if You Look. Will Post Photos Tomorrow.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> Believe it's a '78, (924044) with 6 blade impeller. PO Upgraded it with a 12hp OHV Tec, and Holy Grail Chute. Paint Scheme makes it Appear Newer.


What's a "Holy Grail"  chute?? :smiley-confused013:

Claude. :icon-shrug:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Hard to Find Extra Tall Chute is the Holy Grail
Holy Grail
_noun_

*English Language Learners Definition of Holy Grail*



*: *something that you want very much but that is very hard to get or achieve


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

got a pretty nice free one today. owner said the drive was bad. got it home and the belt had jumped. put belt back on and she's good to go. just needs a little cleaning.


----------

